# Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!



## ironart

Hi All and thanks for the previous help on my batteries.
I am installing a Rear View camera system in my 1992 National Dolphin 3400 MH.
Of course, I don't want to drill holes before I have an idea of what I am drilling into....Does anyone have an idea of how the back cap was installed and is there a raceway behind that large bump-out at the top of the cap..and does it go around the side and end up at the bottom near the tail lights..???   I am hoping so..!!   Are there any secrets to running the cable..??     Any Suggestions..??   Am I Nuts for doing this..???  I am going to tow a Tosd or a trailer and I need to see where the hitch is and look on occasion to see if it is still behind be....If you know what I mean...

Is there a receway from the back to the front of the coach or will I just have to wing it from underneath  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   

Thanks again for your suggestions in the past.......I can use all the help I can get..

Paul   (Ironart)
Hesperia CA


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Don't know about yours Paul but on my HR there is plenty room behind the rear cap and I would think I would run underneath the house. Don't know if National still is in business or not but try goggling them to see if they have the answer.  Maybe Rod or Ken will know on your National. Yes do install one to see the toad and what's going on back there.  Get one with sound.


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

My Winnie was prewired for a back camera. All I would have to do is hook up at both ends. Maybe yours is, too.

If not, you better go underneath with any new wiring. The factory wiring is put in before the interior is put in.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hi Nash,
Nation has gone the way of Alpha and Monaco....By-By   :disapprove: 
Yes, I did get the one with sound...   Big bucks though....$100 for the camera (CCV Color) and another $325 for the in-dash monitor.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hi Texas,
Wouldn't that be nice...     but this coach is so old 1992 that I don't think they did that in those years......anyway I will still have to run another wire for the mike in the camers cuz I have the sound option on the camera........There is never an easy way out..!!
Thanks for the optimistic thoughts


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Texas,
I am new to the forum and don't know all of the personal handles yet....If I am calling you by the wrong one please correct me and I apologize.
I am member of SASS (Single Action Shooters Society) and got my handle "Ironart" from my metal business.   
I always tell those I meet who forget my name.....Call my anything you want....just don't call me late for dinner


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Guess I had better start watching the news.  When did Monaco fold?


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Just recently from what I read.....I will try to find the post and get back


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Nash,
Appologize for the missinformation.....My sources were wrong....They are only closing 3 of their facilities  Wakarusa, Elkhart, and Npoponee IND.

Here is an article from Bizjournals    http://www.bizjournals.com/nashville/othercities/portland/stories/2008/07/14/daily33.html


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Not suprised at the closings and expect to see more with the economy on the down slide with no end in sight.  Fuel prices are killing the economy in this country and killing the dreams of retirement for some of us.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Unfortunately, I am one of those.  I looked for 6 months till I found a coach that I could pay cash for.  I don't care if it is a '92   It is clean and well cared for and the miles are not too high and it is just right for my wife and I and our two Australian Shepherds.  The best part is I can afford to put a little money into it to get it just the way I want it. 
The Dolphin 3400 is actually 35' long and a foot longer than I wanted but now that I have it , I am glad to see that extra closet space....Oh Yea.!!      :laugh:


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Better paid for than upside down in a new one.  probably going to start seeing a lot of repo that the bank will want more than they are worth because people could get in a new one for little down and have since lost jobs and cannor pay for them.


----------



## Pillaz

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hey paul, let me know how you make out. I have been thinking about doing the same thing. I have a 1991 34ft allegro bay. Bought it three years ago, low miles and in good shape. Paid cash.  It leaves $ to go camping with. I tow a boat with mine and launch the boat with it.(see don't try this at home) Although I have never had any trouble, The back up camera would be nice. Been thinkiing about installing a camera for a while. Just never get the time.
Happy camping.  see you at the beach!


----------



## Pillaz

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

One other thing. I snap a bike flag ($2 at Walmart) in the rod holders on the boat. This way I can see the flag through my back window. this does not work at highway speeds but it does really help when backing up. When I start making "tex" $ I will add the back up camera. :laugh:


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Sorry to bust your bubble, but I don't have a backup camera; just a place for one.  Too much money for the benefit gained.

It's also how I keep Sallyberetta from giving me directions. When she starts to give me directions (hasn't in a long time), I make her get out and direct me from the rear of the space I'm trying to back in to.  A couple of times doing that, and my darling bride has found something else to do when I'm backing up!   :clown:


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Yea....I guess there is not a lot of us that qualify in that category....although,   with my measly retirement check....at least I don't have to give most of it to the government..!!
I got some great advice from the group and I am going to start the project this week.  I have to install the new refrigerator first and then the camera and monitor.    I got a great monitor.....  Made by Valor multimedia  # ITS-702W     It goes in the dash (like a radio) it gives AM/FM tuning and DVD,IPOD,Sat radio,and much more....but the great part is the monitor is motorized and comes out of the unit on demand and then goes back into the unit when not in use....just disappears into the radio.  Really a slick set-up and keeps the dash clean so you don't have the monitor obstructing your view.
I will keep everyone posted as to my progress.  Just a few more items to do and I will be ready to go.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hi Paul,
You know there is a lot to say for getting the wife out of the coach.   i got pretty good a backing my 27' Southwind to hook up my trailer even without the wife to guide.  Only had to readjust a couple of times and I had it.   This one (35') is bigger and a little scary to me....Just wanted a little extra help in those tight situations.
My wife has a habit of hiding behind the coach so I can't see her.  Not a good practice!!  We always have words about that and sometimes she doesn't get over it for hours.
That, in itself justifies the camera to me...!!!!!  If you know what I mean....


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hay guys, think I'm qualified to give info on the wife deal as we have beem married 49 years if we make it till sept 5th.  After backing in with her giving the directions just tell her she did great and it was my fault that I hit the tree after running over the picnic table   :laugh:


----------



## H2H1

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

way to go Nash give credit where it does' belong. Look I got a back up camera with a mic, plus hand held walkie talkie and the DW was giving direction on how to back into our drive way. Now the MH is only 24 new to us, so being careful here. I have to brick columns on the side of the drive way. I have been driving and backing in super large fire trucks for years, so this is't new to me. But the DW was givening direction and not wanting make her mad I did as she suggested. Bang one brick column down and a bad scratch on the side. Also she gets in behind the Mh so you can't see her and when I just sat there she gets mad as why I am not doing as she suggest. I just use some kind words like is your insurance paid up, she gets the message. :laugh:  :laugh:  :bleh:  :approve:


----------



## LEN

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

I just stop when the directions stop coming either radio or in the mirrors. Sat 5 mins one time then finally get out and she is talking with someone and as I approach she goes OH OH. Then there's the get behind the rig out of camera range giving directions. But we are getting better, she is standing on my blind side where I can see her in the mirror and she is looking up down and both sides most of the time. Comunication is a learning process and we are getting better. She is even visualizing backing the toad on the trailer and helping with the turns, boy that helps allot (now witch button is drive and witch is reverse and set the brake.

LEN


----------



## Pillaz

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

I use my 13yr old son to help back me in. He stays in my mirror and gives me good hand signals. The DW can't watch me back up.. She closes her eyes. Besides if I yell at him he gets over it.. It saves trouble with the DW   I will be towing my bro's Pop up to Rehoboth beach DE  so that he can tow his boat.  I will post some new pics when I get back from Rehoboth. Can't wait to get to the beach!


----------



## RvRover

RE: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

I would suggest you go with one of the wireless systems where you don't have to mess with wiring your camera up through out your rig. Since its only going to be a few feet away you should get great reception with it. Just remember, almost all of these cameras are all but useless after dark.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Just an update....I got the new refrigerator installed  (what a job that was------shouldn't have been but needed help to get the old unit out and the new one in)  Old age is really setting in..!!!
I have the monitor installed, after a few modifications to the dash panel and now am ready to install the camera and wiring....Possible today....

Thanks again for all of your comments...

Paul


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

I am making progress..!!!   I drilled holes today..   I removed the center marker to determine what was behind the rear cap and it was wide open..Thank You Lord..!!
I removed the left marker light and was able to drop a weight down the left side of the rear cap all the way to the rear compartment (tire carrier).
I then slipped an old fishing pole from the center marker light to the left marker light and I could see it in there with a flashlight.   About this time I ran out of light and have to delay the actual wire fishing till tomorrow.  i am going to mount the camera just below the center marker...There is lots of room and it will look good there.....

Will keep you posted..     

Paul


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hi Pillaz,
I am still over a week away from any trips....Just discovered today that I need new front shocks and a couple of rubber bushings for the front stabilizer bar.  Boy they are sure not giving away shocks for the larger coaches....  Ford F53 shocks cost me more than $80.00 ea.  I guess I really needed them...The right one had lost the rubber bushing that holds the shock to the frame and it was just banging against the bolt.....Not Good....

My first trip will be to the BEACH..!!    There is a little section of beach where you can drive your MH right next to the beach (still on the road) and park there overnight  (No Charge)...  The spot is up near Carpenteria, almost to Santa Barbara....Gets a little windy at times but great fun for the dogs.   Will try to get some pictures and post them to an Album.....

Thanks again for all your help....

Paul


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Well.....Here is the final update...

I finally finished yesterday....I must say that it was a bigger job that I thought it was going to be...!!!   
I was able to fish the video cables from the top of the rear cap to the bottom without too much trouble....Removed the marker lights and used an old fishing pole with a string tied to the end and a bent coat hanger to catch the string....Worked great.   I then had to snake the wires through 2 compartments at the rear of the coach.  Shouldn't be too much trouble....right???   Well the end fitting was larger than my largest drill bit so I had to go buy a 3/4" step drill to drill the holes through the metal compartment sides.  That was $38.00.   
Now you have to understand that I am not a young man and crawling under that coach to run the cable was no easy task for me....I did a little at a time and then rested and did a little more....It took 2 days to get it from the back to the front....One good thing is that I discovered several little things while under there that I fixed along the way.   Finally got it to the front and pluged in to the monitor and Wa-La....It worked..!!!    I even had the wife go out and stand in back of the coach and I could actually see her back there.....That was Great''     

All in all, I am very happy with the installation..  although, if I had to do it again, I would have some help and do more directing and less crawling.....

Thanks again for all of your support...    Too all of you who are thinking of doing this.....I am very pleased with the results and the rear view is GREAT  !!   

Thanks again,

Paul


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Glad you got it going paul. :approve: You will like being able to see what's going on back there.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hi Chelse,
Oh I really do like it.....I discovered that I needed new shocks during the installation and went to get them installed yesterday....Had to back out of my curvy drive and go downtown to the mechanic....I was pleased I didn't have to have the wife guide me..I could actually see what was back there myself, without help.....

By the way...I installed Blistien, air shocks on the front of the coach.....What a difference.....Those shocks are GREAT.....

Thanks again for all of your help and advice......Would love to meet up with some of you guys in the future...

Paul


----------



## C Nash

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Hope we will get to head back out that way before long Paul. We made it to Joshua park before having to turn back this spring.  Great choice on the Blisteins.


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Don't know which way you come but if you come by way of the 15 FRY from Los Vegas to LA then you will drive right by my place.....Let me know and I will have some stakes on the Bar-B.....You can even stay here for a few days....No Charge..!!! :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:   Have 30Amps and you can dump your Gray....Can't help with the Black.       Love to see ya

Paul


----------



## DARLING

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Paul
Congrats on you doing the wiring for the back up camera & the fridge yourself..... 
1st YOU got to inspect the underside for any problems.  If someone helped you they might not have noticed it.
2nd You now have the personal knowledge so if someone need advise you have been there.

You will be an asset to our forum family.

Darlin


----------



## Guest

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Agreed Darlin ,, but can i add this for Paul ,,, i use speedo cable to fish wires thru stuff ,, i bends anyway it can ,, and it don't get caught on much ,, and u can buy it any length u might need ,, Napa has it by the roll ,, but great job on u'r installs ,,, i need a Tech ,, and since u have done the kinda stuff i do ,,, ur; hired ,,, be at my place @ 6am Monday Morning ,,,,  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## ironart

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

Thanks Rod,
I could use some extra money right about now....Wife is beginning to notice how much I am spending on this coach and we haven't even had it out yet.....Not Good
Problem is,  at my age I have probably forgot more than most of these kids know but it's getting fuzzier by the day and stuff I used to be able to do in a few hours is now taking me a few days.......Besides.....I'm just getting my best sleep at 6am.....How about 10am instead..... :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:

Thanks for the tip on the spedo cable....Never thought of that....It just hard to be up on a ladder 10 feet in the air on a windy day and the distance between to and frow is longer that your arms can reach and wife is afraid of heights so you improvise.....sorry to loose a good fishing pole but I have others....


----------



## Guest

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!

well ok ,, but i must warn u i do (well did have) a 24/7 callout ,,, but that is in limbo for now ,,,, but like i said good for u doing the job on u;r wiring ,,, somtimes it takes a personal touch to do the stuff ,, and u feel more gradified by doing u'r self 
 :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:
Oops forgot ,, these new techs now ,, don't know sqaut ,, or they can read a book and see how it's done ,,, but IMO they are all test passer's ,, i other words they can pass all the rv certification test ,,, but can't put them to use in the field ,, very sad ,,, and then they only want to work 8 hrs a day ,,,,     ,, in this business ,, somtimes u work 12-14 hrs ,,, and a few i have worked all night on ,,, was due to health reasons and other thingys ,,,  :approve:


----------



## hamdave

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!



Welcome, I like to shoot also, but am not in to single-action. as far as the wires go, depends on what era your rig is. On mine, I simply came in under the lic-plate in the back, ran the cable around and through all the interior floor covers (had to remove them to gain access), up to the front. Removed the left plastic panel that covered the joined are of the front cap and the main body and put in the new cables there. replace the covers and away we go. Took about half a day to do it all, but when you're retired every day is Sat.



cheers


----------



## hamdave

Re: Rear View Camera Installation...Need Help!!



Hi Hi Tex, saw a good one last weekend. A 5er was coming in next to us. A nice fellow got out and his wife got in the driver seat. He claimed he drives 50kmi forward and she does two mi backward. She could back the rig into place, he could not. We decided she was the better driver !! He took the ribbing in stride.



cheers


----------

